# Stupid Covid alert



## Aneeda72 (Oct 30, 2020)

Finally fell asleep for a nap and covid virus alert came over the ER broad cast system.  i know I know there is a virus.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Oct 30, 2020)

Wait, on the positive side, my mammogram might get canceled.  The alert also came over the tv.  Hmm, on the negative side my hip replacement surgery might get canceled.



Oh, well.  And now I can not get back to sleep.  Dang it.


----------



## win231 (Oct 30, 2020)

Be thankful for these alerts.  Without them, how would you know what to worry about?


----------



## Jules (Oct 30, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> Finally fell asleep for a nap and covid virus alert came over the ER broad cast system.  i know I know there is a virus.


Are they trying to get through to those who refuse this a problem?


----------



## Devi (Oct 30, 2020)

Well, does this or does this not have something to do with ice cream?

(I know -- it's on my mind!)


----------



## Aneeda72 (Oct 30, 2020)

Actually because I was just falling asleep it scared me half to death.   First my phone alert went off, then the alert warning came on tv, then a text from my son.  I thought God Lord, I am right, it is the END OF THE WORLD.  Lucky I didn’t have a heart attack.

Course I grabbed my phone which I somehow threw into the air and managed to catch, just as the tv alert started. I seriously thought some idiot had started a nuclear war, not necessarily our idiot.  I mean there are a lot of idiots on the world.

As I struggled to catch up and figure out what the heck was happening I finally did.  Text from my son, did you get the alert?   Really? Yes. Text from a friend how did you birthday  go?  What?  Boring as usual.  But I did have a sudden realization.  

REPENT!   ITS THE END OF THE WORLD.  REPENT!

Plus the fact that, well, I should never attempt to do anything when I am half asleep.  And maybe I should get a small supply of depends for those life altering moments.  Just saying.


----------



## win231 (Oct 30, 2020)

Jules said:


> Are they trying to get through to those who refuse this a problem?


No one refuses to believe this is a problem.  But thinking people realize it's not the problem they're making it out to be.
Key word:  "Thinking."
Programmed robots are not included in this category.


----------



## Judycat (Oct 30, 2020)

ALERT!  ALERT! Be aware the Earth is also covered with ticks, spiders, and snakes!!!


----------



## Aneeda72 (Oct 31, 2020)

Judycat said:


> ALERT!  ALERT! Be aware the Earth is also covered with ticks, spiders, and snakes!!!


Oh I am AWARE.  And ants, hate the ants.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Oct 31, 2020)

win231 said:


> No one refuses to believe this is a problem.  But thinking people realize it's not the problem they're making it out to be.
> Key word:  "Thinking."
> Programmed robots are not included in this category.


i must say that you are incorrect @win231 there are plenty of people who think the virus is fake.  While I can not get into it, as it would be viewed as political, there are plenty thinking intelligent people who believe it’s not s problem.  

Almost 100,000 new cases yesterday.  IMO because we sent the kiddies back to school.  Most of the dead are over 60 so worries about social security should lessen as the collectors of social security die off.  This is the reality of the situation.  Our situation as seniors.

Keep yourself safe.


----------

